# I'll leave this just here, nothing else you need to know!



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

After all these years, I agree with this. This does not mean you wont ever feel dp/dr anymore. Because once you had it you're sensitive to it, especially if you had it since childhood. But this is the way out.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Aridity said:


> After all these years, I agree with this. This does not mean you wont ever feel dp/dr anymore. Because once you had it you're sensitive to it, especially if you had it since childhood. But this is the way out.


i got 4-5 times a call with this guy. hes pretty loveable.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

leminaseri said:


> i got 4-5 times a call with this guy. hes pretty loveable.


He is genuine yes, and a good guy it seems. And knows what he is talking about!


----------

